

Nokia's last stand - bergie
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/06/features/nokias-last-stand?page=all

======
SlipperySlope
The article makes a good case for Nokia and Elop.

The company states that customers do not care what operating system is in the
phone. The argument is that distinctive and efficient design will lead to
enough sales to reverse the current rapid drain on Nokia cash.

Do you buy this argument? And how much cash will Nokia have left in 12 months?

